
My alternate choices as leaving Google - joffaMac
https://joffamac.wordpress.com/2017/09/14/leaving-google-facebook/
======
joffaMac
Just posting this to share my 2 bobs worth of thought re other options instead
of Google. (+ hoping to get some karma to prove that part of keybase.io)

